
Sway 1.0-alpha.1 released - poiuz
https://github.com/swaywm/sway/releases
======
trengrj
I used to use tiling window managers like bspwm and dwm but now just use
Fedora and GNOME. I am worried that with the move to Wayland that all the
great window managers will break.

It is good to see Sway is approaching 1.0 and that they are also producing a
library [https://github.com/swaywm/wlroots](https://github.com/swaywm/wlroots)
for building tiling window managers as I believe currently something like the
700 line monsterwm can't exist in the Wayland world due to the sheer amount of
boilerplate and auxiliary code required.

